# Savinelli E.L.R. No. 4 Double Corona Cigar Review - Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had two of maduro no. 4 double coronas, and they were both very good. The draw was about right, and I can't complain about the burn. It has ...

Read the full review here: Savinelli E.L.R. No. 4 Double Corona Cigar Review - Maduro


----------

